
Ubuntu 7.10 Released - luccastera
http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntu710
======
cstejerean
I wouldn't recommend updating. Back up your home folder and do a clean
install. The good news for anyone not keeping up with Ubuntu is that you now
get Compiz and AIGLX out of the box. It works great with Nvidia, if you have
an ATI card you need to install XGL and the ATI proprietary drivers.

~~~
cstejerean
well, someone must not have liked my response. you can update without
reinstalling, Ubuntu makes that pretty easy. From experience however I've
found that it works more reliably if you reinstall Ubuntu as some community
supported packages can cause problems otherwise.

~~~
tx
As a veteran Windows user this is what I will do. Old habits die hard. I want
to see some evidence of clean upgrade process first. :-)

Seriously, as an engineer I doubt it will be easy: the success of this update
procedure depends on reliable upgrade of _every single component_ in the
system: not just the kernel/drivers/gnome/etc, but things that I installed
afterwards, including those that I compiled, including those that depend on
kernel version. For instance I have no reason to believe that VMware will
continue working. Similarly, I expect to see issues with video drivers.

And finally, my friend who's been running Gutsy beta got an unbootable laptop
after a series of online updates. Linux is solid software. However, all
software has bugs, especially if it's forcefully put on a 6-months release
cycle.

There is a very good reason why you don't see new Debian releases very often.

~~~
jetpack
Old habits may die hard but they will also be detrimental to you. When cars
were invented, there must've been people who said "I think I'll stick to
horses until they work out the kinks in those car things". Those people
probably didn't go on to found IBM or RCA. :-)

I generally strive to embrace new things and new ways of doing things. As long
as I believe they're practical. For instance, full OS upgrade over the
internet -- brilliant. Ubuntu is the first to offer this to my knowledge. On
the other hand, web apps.. I don't see that as being very practical any time
soon.

There will certainly be bugs and there's a certain amount of risk in doing an
internet upgrade, but this is not major risk. Yet embracing the way of the
future early will get you a head start, and I think it's an important mindset
to have.

------
davidw
Beware:

[http://journal.dedasys.com/articles/2007/10/14/feisty-to-
gut...](http://journal.dedasys.com/articles/2007/10/14/feisty-to-gutsy-
upgrade)

------
tx
I hope new version of proprietary ATI driver made it into this release, I
getting quite envious of all those lucky who's running Fusion :)

~~~
cstejerean
The new version of ATI is not in the release. The version included in the
release might work for you, but if it doesn't get the drivers from the ATI
website (8.40), and install them yourself. If you still have problems let me
know and I might be able to help you troubleshoot.

I can verify that Compiz Fusion works great with ATI and Gutsy.

~~~
tx
I have Thinkpad T60p with Mobility FireGL v5250. ATI does not even have V5250
listed in their Linux drivers section, but for V5200 they want me to use
version 8.35.5 of their driver.

~~~
cstejerean
That's odd, I think 8.35 or 8.37 might be the version included in the
restricted drivers manager in Gutsy. Give that a shot before trying the custom
driver but I've had bad luck with it on a Radeon X1300.

~~~
tx
This is what I'm running: whatever they (ATI) are saying I should on the
website. And it works great, except Beryl/Compiz won't work, people said I
should install XGL server first... Which seems a bit too heavy to me.

And since I have very little time to experiment with my workhorse, I decided
to wait for "native" support.

Oh... Look what I found:
[http://digg.com/linux_unix/AMD_8_42_4_Display_Driver_AIGLX_I...](http://digg.com/linux_unix/AMD_8_42_4_Display_Driver_AIGLX_Is_Here)

 _.... This does not include support for the FireGL series, but the
workstation compatibility will be introduced next month in fglrx 8.43..._

It appears I need to wait a little more :-)

~~~
cstejerean
Ah, yes, you need XGL, ATI does not yet support AIGLX (or the other way
around). XGL works great in Gutsy, it installs easily (apt-get xserver-xgl).
The problem is that OpenGL doesn't seem to work under Xgl so you either get 3D
apps or a 3D desktop for now. Wait a little longer. I'd like to get off Xgl as
well since it's not very stable yet.

------
kingnothing
The servers are slammed, but you can grab the release through torrents in
about 30 minutes.

If you're updating, be sure to grab the alternate CD for your platform.

<http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/>

